# Thailand video(HD)



## dmexotics (Aug 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]swg4EVAVn8E[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Aug 10, 2013)

Where's episode one?


----------



## dmexotics (Aug 10, 2013)

*Thailand Episdoe 1*

This is basically just an intro laying out where we were headed and what we hoped to show the audience.  These are being edited and released by the production company but since we lived it I can tell you that there is some really cool stuff ahead.  They are releasing it monthly in short segments on easy to remember dates(9/9, 10/10, 11/11, etc.).  Thanks for watching 

[YOUTUBE]PbGYFE70hiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dmexotics (Sep 8, 2013)

*Episode 3 just released*

Thailand Episode 3 released today...
[YOUTUBE]C8BdVJ3oAHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dmexotics (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LBRdx4l96t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazaam (Oct 7, 2013)

Neat, keep them coming!


----------



## Kayv (Oct 8, 2013)

I enjoyed your vids, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dmexotics (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]r1-7bpeQaSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akai (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok which video has the Haplopelmas in them?  Come on this is an arachoboard.  You gotta show the tarantulas.  lol


----------



## dmexotics (Nov 8, 2013)

The tarantulas didn't cooperate on that trip.  I have Haplopelmas in my personal videos but these are being done by a production company so you won't find the videos on their channel.  We are headed overseas again in three weeks so see what East Nusa Tenggara has to give up for T's


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 15, 2013)

dmexotics said:


> I have Haplopelmas in my personal videos


What is your personal channel?


----------



## dmexotics (Nov 17, 2013)

*Episode 6*

[YOUTUBE]4Rt4jsQfHg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazaam (Nov 19, 2013)

You called a huntsman and a whip-scorpion insects, oh lord.


----------

